

Thoughts on the Technical Track - xvirk
http://mcfunley.com/thoughts-on-the-technical-track

======
brg
I found this article interesting. The discussion about movement to management
being forward looking and technical promotion being backward looking is very
important.

What isn't focused upon as much is the fact that not only do you have to be
recognized to be promoted, it is much easier to be recognized in management
than without. We are more likely to promote within management than outside of
it. This is a very difficult problem in the "Principle" band at Microsoft.
There Dev Managers are more familiar with Dev Leads than the IC's that report
to Dev Leads, so on average it is the Principle Leads who get promoted over
the Principle Engineers.

